# Paige



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Email me if you see this 

Purty please!!!! I need to tell you something off the forum, but your PM box is full.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to see Paige too---
I've missed you!:hug::kiss::hug:

I want to know how that gorgeous Preston is doing!OK--I have a crush!!!A few crushes-actually!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Who doesnt' have a crush on those guys?

I'm going to see if I can get an OK from Paige to make a poster of them to hang over Gucci's bed...

The 'Hunky Havs'

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, Paige - whats up?? How are Preston's legs doing??
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Paige, We miss you!!!:hug: Please come back :wave:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, I miss you girl! Have had you on my mind lately! I am always encouraged by your advice and info on training....btw....still trying to get Valentino to ring that darn bell!!:help: LOVE all your photos of your gorgeous boys too! I hope Preston's legs are doing ok! Hope to "see" you soon!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I miss you too Paige. How is Preston doing? Nigel must be almost as big as Preston and Reece.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just bought Bells this morning!  woo hoo! Let's hope this is the magic charm

Whoever told me to look at Michaels: Thank YOU! They had a really good selection of louder bells.

Now, I need to motivate my lazy arse to go make it! 
Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paige, we NEED to know how those boys of yours are doing! I love hearing about them and seeing pics. Lord knows, we never get enough pictures around here! :hurt: ound: ound: 

You MUST take part in the August challenge, girl. We need our dose of Preston, Reece and little Nigel! eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, tried to pm you but your box is full...you chatty little thing!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I deleted some! Sorry!

I am feeling the love today! hehe

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

eace: Paige? eace: 
:hug:I hope you are well and Preston,Reece and Nigel are okay.......:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump:this thread........ hoping Paige will see............


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

da Bump bump!

We love PAIGE


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:hug: :hug: :kiss: :kiss: :grouphug: :grouphug: THANK YOU lovely ladies.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew...you're back!! It's been awhile. Hope all is OK.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great to see your name in the posts again, Paige! Hope all is well. 

Did you notice the August photo challenge? Any chance of seeing gorgeous pics of your boys??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: Missed ya girl!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She's back and look at that new sig. photo.. LOVE IT


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!!!!! Party time 










Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a happy forum day.

*Welcome back Paige.*


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Paige, i am sooooo glad to hear from you!! I love having your input when it comes to multiple Havs. You have helpled me out a great deal with your advice. How are your furbabies doing? Hope all is well!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad to see everyone back.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME HOME PAIGE!! IT'S PARTY TIME!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:grouphug::whoo:Welcome back Paige!:whoo::grouphug:

How are your boys?Is Preston(one of my crushes)doing ok?He is so darn cute...is everyone fine?


----------

